# Cichlids Mouth locking - Both female.



## JujceBox (May 8, 2018)

Hi, I have a Metriaclima Callainos (Colbolt Blue Zebra Female), and an Elongatus Mpanga (Mpanga Female). 
And they are always mouth to mouth. Please help! :-? :-? :-?  :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What other fish are in the tank? You might have to rehome one.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Your pride and joy female above looks like a male...?


----------



## JujceBox (May 8, 2018)

@DJRansome - I own an Yellow Lab, 2 Mpanga's, A Peacock and A Colbolt Blue. (There is one baby from the colbolt and male Mpanga that is in the tank.)

@noki - I have no clue to be honest. I got told that it's a female and the other (Picture below) is a male


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

JujceBox said:


> @DJRansome - I own an Yellow Lab, 2 Mpanga's, A Peacock and A Colbolt Blue. (There is one baby from the colbolt and male Mpanga that is in the tank.)
> 
> @noki - I have no clue to be honest. I got told that it's a female and the other (Picture below) is a male


That picture is of a Labeotropheus maybe fuelleborni


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## JujceBox (May 8, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank?


w: 1ft
h: 1.7ft
l: 2ft


----------



## JujceBox (May 8, 2018)

noki said:


> JujceBox said:
> 
> 
> > @DJRansome - I own an Yellow Lab, 2 Mpanga's, A Peacock and A Colbolt Blue. (There is one baby from the colbolt and male Mpanga that is in the tank.)
> ...


I dunno ma dude
PM me your email, I'll send a photo of each, gotta pull the Macro lense out.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your tank is 2 feet or 24 inches it is too small for the fish you have stocked.

Most Malawi do best in 48" or longer...some limited species might do well in a 36" tank.


----------



## JujceBox (May 8, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> If your tank is 2 feet or 24 inches it is too small for the fish you have stocked.
> 
> Most Malawi do best in 48" or longer...some limited species might do well in a 36" tank.


So I need to Up the tank size. What type of filter should I get for it, I have the basic equipment at the moment.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix the mbuna and the peacock that you have. And if you are going to keep the mpanga I would go for a 48" x 18" or larger.

You don't want more than 4 species though.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

You need to know what you have also. I see a male Labeotropheus and a male Elongatus Mpanga. Is your "Peacock" one of the oddity hybrids?


----------



## JujceBox (May 8, 2018)

noki said:


> You need to know what you have also. I see a male Labeotropheus and a male Elongatus Mpanga. Is your "Peacock" one of the oddity hybrids?


I cant remember what type of Peacock it is, I do know it isnt being attacked or attacking. it is just homeless. I cant send a picture of the peacock, its a NEF and too big.


----------

